# Does late ovulation equal late period?



## Mallerm

Hi! So I am normally on a very regular 28 day cycle. We have been trying now for 4 months since my d&c and I have maintained that regularity. This month I used opk's for the first time and found out I ovulated later in my cycle than I had previously thought. Because of this, I am wondering if my period will also be delayed by a couple of days? My period is due today and there is no sign of it, so I am hoping that this means I am pregnant, but I don't want to test too early. Any advice from out there?


----------



## Left wonderin

hi Mallermwhat a great question thanks for asking it . Im first cycle post m/c on the 24th of December . Had dnc and got af 31 days later although im norally 28 days spot on . Now 20 days from day af arrived and like you first time using o/v sticks. started testing on day 11 but still no sign of o/v . Im wondering if i o/v now what does this mean for AF or when to expected it . hope you are PG and you get a BFP this month . and sorry i couldnt answer your question but am very inerested in the answers you will get :)


----------



## Mallerm

Well, I just tested negative with an internet cheapie... Hopefully it was just too soon. I really feel pregnant this month, but who knows. This is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## anchor08

What day did you ovulate? It could be that this is an unusual cycle, or it could be that your luteal phase is shorter than you thought, and that could be normal depending on your O day. Do you know for sure what day you ovulated in your 28-day cycles?


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am in the same boat as you...
I have noted that I ovulated between CD11 and CD13 since September's cycle and now this cycle I didn't feel Ovulation pains until CD20 or so....So I guess I am expecting AF a week later?!!?!
Was due for AF around today and not even a hint of a sign of her, so I guess only time will tell....Just gonna be a super long cycle for me, I guess?! How odd.


----------



## Dazed

Hi ladies! Normally if you have an off cycle and you ov later than normal, AF will be delayed by the same number of days. If you have never tracked ov before with sticks, than I would suggest checking for a few cycles to see if that ov date is actually your normal to determine if you have a LP defect. 

I will admit though, it did take awhile for my cycles to normalize after my natural mc so it could just be that your body is still trying to get back to its normal.


----------



## honeyprayer

I guess it depends on how long your LP is! Some months I ovulate on CD16 and then I have a 30 day cycle. Some months I ovulate late on CD21 and then I have a 35 day cycle.

Hope this helps! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Well o/v late didn't delay my Af , arrived a day early on CD 27 and I only o/v on CD21!! Off cycle I guess my body trying to regulate after my m/c .


----------

